# Nut and Berry Bark



## chez suz (Dec 1, 2004)

Something a little different for the Holidays

Nut and Berry Bark
1 1/2C shelled raw pistachios (1/2lb)
1 1/2C dried cranberries (6oz)
1 1/4lbs white chocolate finely chopped

Preheat oven to 350 Place the pistachios in a cake pan and bake 10 min. stirring occasionally.  Do not overcook, or pistachios will lose their brt grn color.  remove from oven and cool completely.

Place a steamer basket in a med saucepan filled w/1/2" of water..bring to a boil.  Place cranberries in basket cover and steam until moist 3-4 min.  Remove from basket place on paper towel to drain and cool..blot dry. Keep water simmering.

Place about 3/4 of white choc. in med heatproof bowl over the simmering water..using a rubber spatula stir occasionally, until about 2/3 melted..remove bowl from water and add remaining choc...stir until melted and smooth...Let cool.

Remove 2TBS ea of cranberries and the greenest pistachios...stir the remaining into the chocolate....scrape the mixture onto a baking sheet lined with parchment or foil. Using a metal spatula spread until you form a rectangle 10x14 about 1/8" thick.  Scatter the reserved nuts and berries over the choc. 

Ref. until hardened 20-30 min...break into lg pieces. serve and enjoy!!!
Can be stored in an airtight container for up to 1 wk..


----------



## marmalady (Dec 1, 2004)

I did this with some leftover white chocolate i had already melted one year - added chopped dried cherries, Washington Cherry Flavoring, and pecans - it was the hit of the year, and now it's on the gotta have list!

Here's a similar recipe from Emeril - 

THREE CHOCOLATE BARK


7 T. butter		
½ cup light brown sugar, firmly packed	
¼ tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. each cayenne, cinnamon, nutmeg
2 cups dried cherries
1 lb. each –milk chocolate, semisweet chocolate, and white chocolate.

Preheat oven to 400.  Line 2 sheet pans with parchment.

In medium pan, melt 4T butter; add brown sugar, and stir til sugar dissolves.  Add pecans, salt and spices and cook til sugar starts to caramelize and coats the pecan pieces; about 3 minutes.    Spread pecan/sugar mixture over one of the baking sheets.  Place pan in ovan and roast 6 minutes – remove, and using a fork, spread the pecans out evenly on the paper.  

Melt the three chocolates separately; when melted, remove from heat and add 1T butter to each kind of chocolate, and stir to dissolve.  In second sheet pan, pour the semisweet chocolate in the pan, and smooth it out with an offset spatula.  Let sit til set.  Then do the same with the milk chocolate, and finally the white chocolate.  Spread the cherries and pecans over the top evenly, and press down with your hand.  Chill and break into ‘bark’ pieces.  

-Emeril


----------

